# Your Blog



## Romans922 (Oct 21, 2006)

Does anyone here have a blog?

I just changed my location to look more emergent --> The name of my blog is A Submerging Church (a play on words sorta) with my blog looking somewhat emergent. I think it's funny.

Anyway, what are your blog sites? Mine is A Submerging Church


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine is glosbaptist


----------



## turmeric (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine is KerygmaticChristian I need help to make it more interesting. We need a book on writing blogs. Well, some of us do!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 21, 2006)

http://www.bladestunner316.blogspot.com


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 21, 2006)

Linked from my website

www.dontlietokids.net


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 21, 2006)

In my siggy.


----------



## brymaes (Oct 22, 2006)

It's fairly new, with very little on it, but mine is www.penandpulpit.com


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 22, 2006)

Romans922 said:


> Does anyone here have a blog?
> 
> I just changed my location to look more emergent --> The name of my blog is A Submerging Church (a play on words sorta) with my blog looking somewhat emergent. I think it's funny.
> 
> Anyway, what are your blog sites? Mine is A Submerging Church



I don't blog a lot but I have http://www.solideogloria.com. It's more of a multi-purpose site for folks to register and post articles.

On that note: I offer all Reformed (hint, hint) the opportunity to "re-brand" their blog to http://blogname.solideogloria.com instead of that pagan blogspot.com address. 

It's really quite simple for me to do and the user retains the same Blogger interface as before. I've done that for quite a few Reformed bloggers.

Oh, and I still want more people to contribute to Solideogloria.com. The intent of the site is to allow you to collect your ideas in diary format and save some of your best thoughts from the Puritanboard that might get buried or lost inside forums. It is easier to categorize and refer back to your thoughts in a blog or diary that is categorized and easier for folks to find as well.


----------

